# Massive Stimulus Package For Americans Proposed



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 17, 2020)

And it seems like everyone is on the same page about getting this done.  _“We’re looking at sending checks to Americans immediately,” Treasury Secretary Steve Mnuchin said Tuesday. “And I mean now, in the next two weeks.” _With the scary volatility of the stock market due to COVID-19 fears, including so many who will be out of work or find their hours cut as well as the shut down of businesses across the country, something needs to be done for sure.  Hopefully this is feasible and will work to help stabilize the economy.  Do you think this will help? *Please do not politicize your responses!*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/us-policy/2020/03/17/trump-coronavirus-stimulus-package/


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2020)

Straight out of Andrew Yang.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 17, 2020)

Diva, I forget which President did that (Bush Jr?), and it didn't do squat for the economy.  I think my portion was like $400 or so.  I read that most people put it in savings or paid off bills.  If I get this one, it's going straight into my emergency savings account.  Our deficit is already in the $trillions, this will just be adding to it.  If the US were a business, it would already have gone bankrupt.

Here's an article about it back then =  https://www.thebalance.com/bush-economic-stimulus-package-3305782


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 17, 2020)

I have no problem with economic stimulus targeted to the people who have been living paycheck to paycheck and are now facing a job loss through no fault of their own.

I also believe that any stimulus that increases the national debt should come with a bullet-proof plan to pay it down quickly when the economy rebounds.

IMO if the government is planning on mailing everyone a check it's a foolish waste.

American's need jobs, not handouts.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Diva, I forget which President did that (Bush Jr?), and it didn't do squat for the economy.  I think my portion was like $400 or so.


Oh, yeah, I forgot about that.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 17, 2020)

I think they should have a slush fund that will make payments to those out of work, similar to unemployment benefits.   Just randomly sending "every American" $1000 seems kind of irresponsible.   Speaking for my husband and I, we don't need $1000 but many families DO.  So have people apply for the benefit and start paying them.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 17, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I think they should have a slush fund that will make payments to those out of work, similar to unemployment benefits.   Just randomly sending "every American" $1000 seems kind of irresponsible.   Speaking for my husband and I, we don't need $1000 but many families DO.  So have people apply for the benefit and start paying them.



I agree.  We're in a similar situation with our finances, but there are millions who will be increasingly affected as this mess drags on.  This proposal seems to be just "throwing money at a problem, hoping it will go away"....instead of carefully targeting those most affected.  If we get such a check, I think we'll just hold onto it, and give it to the working Grandkids, in case they get laid off, etc.


----------



## oldman (Mar 17, 2020)

I was under the impression that years ago, the lawmakers passed a resolution that no new spending bills could be passed after the budget had been approved, unless they had a way to pay for it. So, the way around that is to never approve a budget.

I would agree that some families need financial help and I am in favor of the gov’t helping them, but only if they are unemployed due to their job being shutdown because of the virus.

I still don’t understand completely why we are still in the Mideast. The billions of dollars that we have spent over there could have really been put to better use, including offering students college aid. It would be a huge relief for the student, if the gov’t used that war money and then split the cost with the student. I wouldn’t be in favor of100% tuition, however, 25-50% would be more realistic. Some of the war money could have also helped those Seniors that need high price prescriptions and cannot afford them some Seniors that need a little help just to live.


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m sure it will be based on income. I have to think that if more businesses are shuttered it might be needed. As much as I despise bailouts, this does not have the underlying causes of the 2008 debacle.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 17, 2020)

We have to remember that what is happening now, is unprecedented!   Lets give it time to work.


----------



## oldman (Mar 17, 2020)

What is the argument against just giving money to only anyone that lost or loses their job? Yes, they receive unemployment, but it’s usually less than what the worker would normally take home. Why would the gov’t give money to people who are still working?


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 17, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I think they should have a slush fund that will make payments to those out of work, similar to unemployment benefits.   Just randomly sending "every American" $1000 seems kind of irresponsible.   Speaking for my husband and I, we don't need $1000 but many families DO.  So have people apply for the benefit and start paying them.



Strongly agree.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 17, 2020)

If we get one of these checks, the bulk of it will go to a food bank. We will spend the rest on local labor as we do have a couple of projects around the house. Either way, we will do our best to get the money to the people who desperately need it.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 17, 2020)

Pecos said:


> If we get one of these checks, the bulk of it will go to a food bank. We will spend the rest on local labor as we do have a couple of projects around the house. Either way, we will do our best to get the money to the people who desperately need it.




I like that
Basically, that's my train of thought
We work with other volunteers, food banks, churches, etc
Food/clothing are the big ones

Hate seeing the gov't throw money at things
But, if they are throwing it at everyone...I'll take it 
Put it where it works


----------



## Duster (Mar 17, 2020)

Check your online bank account for Mystery Deposits from SS.  Report back here if you notice any unusual activity.


----------



## oldman (Mar 18, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Strongly agree.


Do any of you that think that the government should have a slush fund, even know what a slush fund is?


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 18, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...ump-coronavirus-economic-plan/?outputType=amp


----------



## jerry old (Mar 18, 2020)

It's just a damn mess. 
 When I was employed it was strictly a pay-check-to paycheck existence:
 these are the people that need help-continuing help, not a onetime check.

Whatever happened to the 'make do' spirit in America?


----------



## oldman (Mar 18, 2020)

jerry old said:


> It's just a damn mess.
> When I was employed it was strictly a pay-check-to paycheck existence:
> these are the people that need help-continuing help, not a onetime check.
> 
> Whatever happened to the 'make do' spirit in America?


That was my argument in post #11. If anyone is still working, why would they receive any gov’t money? Those laid off, I agree. Even anyone considered in poverty level should be helped, but that’s it. You have a job, you are being paid, that’s enough.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 18, 2020)

we have a history of chunking money at problems, it has
never worked
post 8 &11 make good sense
Addendum: all the post make sense. 

Now us get silly-is this to time to rob gas station?
Cop "Joe, we can't put him in jail, there closed."


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 18, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Diva, I forget which President did that (Bush Jr?), and it didn't do squat for the economy.  I think my portion was like $400 or so.  I read that most people put it in savings or paid off bills.  If I get this one, it's going straight into my emergency savings account.  Our deficit is already in the $trillions, this will just be adding to it.  If the US were a business, it would already have gone bankrupt.
> 
> Here's an article about it back then =  https://www.thebalance.com/bush-economic-stimulus-package-3305782


I agree with what you've said Catlady. But I don't think the country's shape was this bad back then. We have businesses closing all over the country, simultaneously...both big and small. We have massive amounts of parents out of work and those who can still work, have to find childcare for their children who are now out of school for at least 2 weeks, maybe more. Truthfully, the proposed amount (latest I heard over $1,000 pp) will not pay the average family's rent or mortgage *and* buy food but it's better than nothing.  I don't know how people are going to make it. Deficit or not, what will this country be like if mass amounts of people don't have money to feed their families? Coast to coast anarchy? It's a sad, scary, very serious situation!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 18, 2020)

oldman said:


> That was my argument in post #11. If anyone is still working, why would they receive any gov’t money? Those laid off, I agree. Even anyone considered in poverty level should be helped, but that’s it. You have a job, you are being paid, that’s enough.


But many people *don't or wont'* have jobs for a few weeks Oldman! Businesses are shutting down *en masse* in many states. Went to the bank today which is located in a mall. The entire rest of the mall was shut down "until further notice".  Teachers and TA's (my DIL is one) are out of school for at least two weeks, maybe more. The rents in our area are ridiculous and my son and DIL are hard workers but they need both checks to live. When she's out of work, it creates a major hardship. Right now I know from what's been said by our governor I feel things may be shut down for more than two weeks. Things are up in the air as to how these masses of people who can't work due to all the shut downs will be paid. I met a man who owns a nail salon in the bank today. He said his rent for the salon is $2,500 a month and he has children. He doesn't know how he's going to pay it because his business, along with so many others had to close down in definitely.


----------



## bingo (Mar 18, 2020)

either pay now....or later....
my understanding is that the people who need the money will get it


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 18, 2020)

Yes, in theory I think it's good, now I'll wait to see how it gets done and if it will work out and help people.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 18, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/americans-two-checks-under-treasury-163300800.html

It's being proposed to make two payments, on April 6 and May 18.  The disbursements are likely to be targeted based on means and family size


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)

Of interest to the Canadians on the forum .. our PM outlines in detail who will receive payment packages. 

https://pm.gc.ca/en/videos/2020/03/18/announcing-covid-19-economic-response-plan?p=1


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 18, 2020)

If it were me, and I was out of work, and my kids were home, and this COVID-19 mess was so unresolved.....
I'd make sure we had food and warmth with that money
Rent, mortgage, utilities be damned until I could get back to work


----------



## Uptosnuff (Mar 18, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Rent, mortgage, utilities be damned until I could get back to work



I think a lot of people are thinking that way.

And how are people supposed to make their mortgage payments if they can't work through no fault of their own?  Our utility company is suspending shut offs due to non-payment for several months.  Why aren't banks doing the same?

Sending people money doesn't go far enough without other measures in place.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 19, 2020)

If they want to treat this like a war they should consider selling war bonds just for this stimulus leaving existing tax revenue for original purposes. They could even get celebrities to do bond tours.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 19, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> They could even get celebrities to do bond tours.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 19, 2020)

oldman said:


> That was my argument in post #11. If anyone is still working, why would they receive any gov’t money? Those laid off, I agree. Even anyone considered in poverty level should be helped, but that’s it. You have a job, you are being paid, that’s enough.


I just heard this morning that there was an increase in the unemployment rate of 500% in one of the states...Michigan I think. Here's an article that predicts a "swift and dramatic" rise in unemployment in the U.S.
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/19/gar...e-massive-unemployment-very-very-quickly.html


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2020)

On the other side of the unemployment coin, I saw where Amazon is hiring 100,000 people to handle the increase in online shopping.   Several local grocery stores are advertising for stockers, checkers... all positions.  So there are new jobs being created in this temporary mess.


----------



## chic (Mar 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> On the other side of the unemployment coin, I saw where Amazon is hiring 100,000 people to handle the increase in online shopping.   Several local grocery stores are advertising for stockers, checkers... all positions.  So there are new jobs being created in this temporary mess.



At minimum wage no doubt which no one can live on.


----------



## oldman (Mar 19, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I just heard this morning that there was an increase in the unemployment rate of 500% in one of the states...Michigan I think. Here's an article that predicts a "swift and dramatic" rise in unemployment in the U.S.
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/19/gar...e-massive-unemployment-very-very-quickly.html


I think the auto industry is suffering because they can’t get parts from you know where. My nephew was laid off from Harley because of no parts from China.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2020)

chic said:


> At minimum wage no doubt which no one can live on.


In my experience, some money is better than no money.   This is a temporary situation, hopefully.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 19, 2020)

The home delivery service should be hiring like crazy.

We had a delivery by FEDEX yesterday. I walked out on the porch as she was setting the package down. She saw my grey hair and quickly ran back to the safety of her truck. LOL I never figured that I would be "dangerous" at the age of 77.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2020)

Pecos said:


> The home delivery service should be hiring like crazy.
> 
> We had a delivery by FEDEX yesterday. I walked out on the porch as she was setting the package down. She saw my grey hair and quickly ran back to the safety of her truck. LOL I never figured that I would be "dangerous" at the age of 77.


The carriers have put special rules in place to protect their drivers.   They are even foregoing the "signature required" on some packages so that the driver can maintain a safe distance.   Smart thinking IMO.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 19, 2020)

Everyone seems to have their own opinion on what should be done to help. 

 One poster on another website suggested that mortgage payments should be allowed to skip for three months without penalties or interests.  At first I thought that would be helpful, but then I thought that would not help people that rent.  It would be unfair to expect a landlord, most of them small time landlords, to let tenants skip three months of rent.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 19, 2020)

This is a list of deals, freebies and benefits that companies are offering

https://www.barrons.com/articles/cv...pandemic-51584479961?siteid=yhoof2&yptr=yahoo


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> On the other side of the unemployment coin, I saw where Amazon is hiring 100,000 people to handle the increase in online shopping.   Several local grocery stores are advertising for stockers, checkers... all positions.  So there are new jobs being created in this temporary mess.


My grandson posted this on Facebook.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 19, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Everyone seems to have their own opinion on what should be done to help.
> 
> One poster on another website suggested that mortgage payments should be allowed to skip for three months without penalties or interests.  At first I thought that would be helpful, but then I thought that would not help people that rent.  It would be unfair to expect a landlord, most of them small time landlords, to let tenants skip three months of rent.


One of my BFFs was just telling me today that she's afraid her tenant is not going to be able to pay her and she's already cash strapped having lost her full time job recently.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 19, 2020)

In your area, @OneEyedDiva, I'm pretty sure I heard eviction motions will be postponed for 3 months.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 19, 2020)

Must be nice to have your debts, which you signed for on the dotted line, reduced for at least $10,000.  I'm okay with temporary postponements, but this is going too far.  The US is going to go bankrupt at this rate, on top of the trillion debt.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/sena...ments-and-cancel-10000-in-debt-164550986.html


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 19, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> If it were me, and I was out of work, and my kids were home, and this COVID-19 mess was so unresolved.....
> I'd make sure we had food and warmth with that money
> Rent, mortgage, utilities be damned until I could get back to work




You would be so surprised at what some people will buy.  I lived on the outskirts of Memphis during Katrina.  Our church didn't have facilities to lodge people, but we did provide two meals a day for people staying in motels and campgrounds.  A few evacuees bought things like Louis Vuitton purses with their disaster money.    No idea when they'd have a home again, and that was the priority.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 19, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> You would be so surprised at what some people will buy.  I lived on the outskirts of Memphis during Katrina.  Our church didn't have facilities to lodge people, but we did provide two meals a day for people staying in motels and campgrounds.  *A few evacuees bought things like Louis Vuitton purses with their disaster money.*    No idea when they'd have a home again, and that was the priority.



If I get any $ it will either go into my stock account to buy more stocks or to my emergency fund savings.  Probably the first.  LOL


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My grandson posted this on Facebook.
> View attachment 96049


In my life, those workers have always been more important.      And isn't it a shame that the athletes, actors and musicians are the ones getting priority TESTED for the virus whether they have symptoms or not?


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Must be nice to have your debts, which you signed for on the dotted line, reduced for at least $10,000.  I'm okay with temporary postponements, but this is going too far.  The US is going to go bankrupt at this rate, on top of the trillion debt.
> 
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/sena...ments-and-cancel-10000-in-debt-164550986.html


More pandering, and yes... they intend to bankrupt the country (even further.)


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 19, 2020)

I don't believe there is anyone in the position to make the calls that is competent enough to do it right.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> In my life, those workers have always been more important.      And isn't it a shame that the athletes, actors and musicians are the ones getting priority TESTED for the virus whether they have symptoms or not?


YES! Like they always said "Money talks...BS walks". Now that that practive has been called out, hopefully it will change so those who need the tests most will be the ones who get them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 19, 2020)

Pepper said:


> In your area, @OneEyedDiva, I'm pretty sure I heard eviction motions will be postponed for 3 months.


Pepper, so much information is coming in day by day. I haven't seen that on any of the N.J. news sites I visited but I did hear something about it (just don't remember if it was in N.J.).  People who are out of work through no fault of their own should be given a break, but landlords do need to be paid so they and their families can survive. It's quite a conundrum.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 19, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Pepper, so much information is coming in day by day. I haven't seen that on any of the N.J. news sites I visited but I did hear something about it (just don't remember if it was in N.J.).  People who are out of work through no fault of their own should be given a break, but landlords do need to be paid so they and their families can survive. It's quite a conundrum.



Yep, Diva, that's where those ''at least one year emergency fund'' that you and I champion would come in handy, eh?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

deleted


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Of interest to the Canadians on the forum .. our PM outlines in detail who will receive payment packages.
> 
> https://pm.gc.ca/en/videos/2020/03/18/announcing-covid-19-economic-response-plan?p=1


He speaks *intelligently* in *two* languages!! Good address. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 19, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It's quite a conundrum.


You're right, it is.


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 19, 2020)

McConnell plan: $1,200 payments; $1T rescue takes shape

https://a.msn.com/r/2/BB11qLot?m=en-us&referrerID=InAppShare


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 19, 2020)

one story I read said it could be up to $5000, but in the form of early income tax refund to be paid back.


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 20, 2020)

Like the saying goes, I'll believe it when/if I see it.  
If it happens at all, I'm sure there'll be some kind of catch-  like ronaldj posted, or similar-  what about those of us who don't get refunds, but, instead, pay taxes (self-employed)?

I'd never even heard of anything in the Bush years.  I missed the Obama-era stimulus check _because my income was a little below the minimum requirement-  _wasn't eligible because I didn't make enough money!!  

Also, if anyone knows-  figuring it'd be considered taxable income, would it also affect programs like Section 8, food stamps, etc.?  I mean receiving less from those programs because it'd be considered income?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 20, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Also, if anyone knows-  figuring it'd be considered taxable income, would it also affect programs like Section 8, food stamps, etc.?  I mean receiving less from those programs because it'd be considered income?


No one will be receiving less from these programs.  Are you missing the point of these programs?


----------



## oldman (Mar 20, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My grandson posted this on Facebook.
> View attachment 96049


I work pt for a very large grocery store chain. We started allowing Seniors to have the first hour to themselves from 6-7 a.m. They are just as nutty as the rest that come in afterwards. Whatever happened to having a little class, manners and some etiquette? 

This morning, as is every morning, our truck came in at 5:00 a.m. I start at 6:00, but someone else stacks my cart for me to push out to the glass cabinets and load the pull-out trays with the products that I stock like: bacon, hot dogs, sausages, etc. I had one woman run her cart into me this morning "on purpose" and yelled at me to *"MOVE!"* The meat manager saw her do it and he had her escorted out of the store. I wasn't mad or even upset about it. I just moved. The other customers gave her crap, but I just walked away. Then, not 10 minutes later, another lady drove her motorized cart into my (what we call) u-boat with all the boxes piled on it and that caused a mess. She didn't even apologize or say two words for that matter. I had to re-stack my cart, which took a good 15 minutes and slowed me down getting the food into the trays. 

IMO, people are just out of control.


----------



## oldman (Mar 20, 2020)

*"Also, if anyone knows-  figuring it'd be considered taxable income, would it also affect programs like Section 8, food stamps, etc.?  I mean receiving less from those programs because it'd be considered income?"*

If you file an income tax form, I would imagine you would get a check under the McConnell plan, regardless, so long as you meet the income level that is stated.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 20, 2020)

https://theweek.com/speedreads/9035...alk-trump-coronavirus-relief-checks-americans

"During a Senate GOP lunch on Thursday, Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) told his colleagues he was trying to talk President Trump out of supporting individual coronavirus relief checks for Americans, _Politico_ reports. White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows was also trying to get Trump on Graham's side, per _Politico_. "


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 20, 2020)

Catlady said:


> https://theweek.com/speedreads/9035...alk-trump-coronavirus-relief-checks-americans
> 
> "During a Senate GOP lunch on Thursday, Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) told his colleagues he was trying to talk President Trump out of supporting individual coronavirus relief checks for Americans, _Politico_ reports. White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows was also trying to get Trump on Graham's side, per _Politico_. "


More irresponsible "journalism."    I see they used "reportedly" in their title to keep from being sued. Here it is, straight from McConnell's own website. https://www.mcconnell.senate.gov/pu...eases?ID=CE78AB58-6B6D-4115-9E14-4BD516CF3B8D

And from Yahoo...

_*On Thursday night, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell released his plan.*

Within the nearly 250-page bill is a proposal that would send up to $1,200 per person in a one-time payment. There would be an additional $500 per child. The payments would be based on income, so individuals making up to $75,000 annually ($150,000 in the case of a married joint return) would get the full $1,200.

Income is defined as wages, Social Security benefits, and any pension income. It appears that potential recipients would have the option of using their income from either 2018 or 2019 to calculate the benefits they receive.

The payments would gradually decline for individuals making between $75,000 and $99,000. Anyone making over $99,000 (or a family making over $198,000) would not get a check.

The plan will “put cash in the hands of the American people,” McConnell said. “The Senate is not going anywhere until we take action.”_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2020)

From Facebook

Just. To let you know..Just got a phone call from 875-343-0221. The Man claimed my Government issued check was ready for deposit into my Banking Account! He needed my account information for the deposit to go through! WHAT??? He got the right girl. Pretty sure he's sorry it was me on the end. BEWARE! Our Elderly might fall for this horrific Scam. Don't let it be your Parents or Grandparents. SCUM, true definition of SCUM!


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 20, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> From Facebook
> 
> Just. To let you know..Just got a phone call from 875-343-0221. The Man claimed my Government issued check was ready for deposit into my Banking Account! He needed my account information for the deposit to go through! WHAT??? He got the right girl. Pretty sure he's sorry it was me on the end. BEWARE! Our Elderly might fall for this horrific Scam. Don't let it be your Parents or Grandparents. SCUM, true definition of SCUM!


I read about this kinda thing in the news this morning-  plz continue passing the warning around!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 21, 2020)

oldman said:


> I work pt for a very large grocery store chain. We started allowing Seniors to have the first hour to themselves from 6-7 a.m. They are just as nutty as the rest that come in afterwards. Whatever happened to having a little class, manners and some etiquette?
> 
> This morning, as is every morning, our truck came in at 5:00 a.m. I start at 6:00, but someone else stacks my cart for me to push out to the glass cabinets and load the pull-out trays with the products that I stock like: bacon, hot dogs, sausages, etc. I had one woman run her cart into me this morning "on purpose" and yelled at me to *"MOVE!"* The meat manager saw her do it and he had her escorted out of the store. I wasn't mad or even upset about it. I just moved. The other customers gave her crap, but I just walked away. Then, not 10 minutes later, another lady drove her motorized cart into my (what we call) u-boat with all the boxes piled on it and that caused a mess. She didn't even apologize or say two words for that matter. I had to re-stack my cart, which took a good 15 minutes and slowed me down getting the food into the trays.
> 
> IMO, people are just out of control.


Too bad that happened to you but at least you kept your cool.  Admirable. LOL  Some people have no class, no etiquette. Damned shame.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 21, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> From Facebook
> 
> Just. To let you know..Just got a phone call from 875-343-0221. The Man claimed my Government issued check was ready for deposit into my Banking Account! He needed my account information for the deposit to go through! WHAT??? He got the right girl. Pretty sure he's sorry it was me on the end. BEWARE! Our Elderly might fall for this horrific Scam. Don't let it be your Parents or Grandparents. SCUM, true definition of SCUM!


AND ...the scammers are pouncing already! Thank your for posting this. Our children and grandchildren who work need this information as well.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2020)

This idea for a temporary increase to SS benefits was news to me.

It's just a proposal but it will be interesting to see if it takes shape.

https://thehill.com/homenews/senate...boost-social-security-benefits-by-200-a-month


----------



## Catlady (Mar 21, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> This idea for a temporary increase to SS benefits was news to me.
> 
> It's just a proposal but it will be interesting to see if it takes shape.
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/senate...boost-social-security-benefits-by-200-a-month



That would be nice, but I thought Social Security is going bankrupt?  Wouldn't this hasten their demise?  I do agree with the below from your link =

"Sen. Debbie Stabenow (Mich.), one of the Democratic negotiators, on Friday faulted the GOP plan for proposing $1,200 rebate checks for adults earning up to $75,000 per year but much less for people who earn little to no federally taxable income.  “I couldn’t believe that they were talking *about lowest-income people getting $600 and somebody making $75,000 getting twice as much as that, $1,200*,” she said. “Those numbers don’t make any sense.”


----------



## Catlady (Mar 26, 2020)

UPDATE on the stimulus distribution =

Those taxpayers that have direct bank deposit will get the money right away (April), those who do not will have to wait months for the check.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/coronavirus-stimulus-checks-eligibility-relief-payment-234022608.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2020)

Don't know if this has been mentioned already, but I heard it somewhere on the news days ago and read it today online.  Those of us who are receiving Social Security benefits by direct deposit into our bank account, should receive the Stimulus payments the same way. 

 The government is also supposed to set up an online portal for those who want to register their bank account info.  If they didn't use the account we already have set up for SS payments, we would just wait to get the check in the mail.



> *You should receive the stimulus payment the same way you receive your Social Security benefits. *



https://www.aarp.org/retirement/social-security/info-2020/social-security-coronavirus-faq.html


----------



## oldman (Apr 3, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned already, but I heard it somewhere on the news days ago and read it today online.  Those of us who are receiving Social Security benefits by direct deposit into our bank account, should receive the Stimulus payments the same way.
> 
> The government is also supposed to set up an online portal for those who want to register their bank account info.  If they didn't use the account we already have set up for SS payments, we would just wait to get the check in the mail.
> 
> ...


This is the same that I heard.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 4, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have no problem with economic stimulus targeted to the people who have been living paycheck to paycheck and are now facing a job loss through no fault of their own.
> 
> I also believe that any stimulus that increases the national debt should come with a bullet-proof plan to pay it down quickly when the economy rebounds.
> 
> ...


We probably need both


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 11, 2020)

I read that the first round of stimulus payments has reached banks for some people and will be available on Wednesday morning.

But get this: I saw a couple people say they're gonna use most of it to buy lottery tickets.  Part of me wants to laugh,  but I suspect there are people who will seriously do that and end up broke again.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 12, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> I read that the first round of stimulus payments has reached banks for some people and will be available on Wednesday morning.
> 
> But get this: I saw a couple people say they're gonna use most of it to buy lottery tickets.  Part of me wants to laugh,  but I suspect there are people who will seriously do that and end up broke again.


Lottery tickets! Dumb. My motto is, a bird in hand is worth 2 in the bush.


----------

